# Officer Carl Corriveau



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew Carl Corriveau (807) on Berlin Police.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Berlin next to Hudson? or the one next to Dusseldorf? Are you looking for his marital status? Did he nail you OUI?


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not. Maybe fuck yourself.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I smell shenanigan.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Unregistered 
Guest

I smell CLOSE


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Unregistered
> Guest
> 
> I smell CLOSE


I already deleted the same post by this unregistered user last night. Smells good to me Harry. Closed.


----------

